

Banned TED Talk: Rupert Sheldrake – The Science Delusion - station909
http://www.collective-evolution.com/2013/04/10/banned-ted-talk-rupert-sheldrake-the-science-delusion/
Why do we blindly believe that matter is unconscious? Or that nature is purposeless?? Because the science tells us so and also tells us to believe in many other so called &quot;facts&quot; which were never proven or disregarded. 
I also had the time to watch this:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=mR1SLQwHDog&amp;feature=youtube_gdata
He tells in words what I have felt for a long time already.
======
token78
Why does this have any votes? The talk clearly isn't banned or unavailable -
that's a ridiculous and hyperbolic claim. It's a TEDx talk, which are
independent events where speakers are not in fact vetted by TED. Meanwhile TED
can and does have a say on the content hosted under its own banner.

They made the decision not to do so with this talk because the Sheldrake's
talk is premised on a number of false assumptions about the way science
operates, and for the factual errors relied upon in the talk.

They did so openly and transparently, inviting public contributions to the
discussion before making their decision
-[http://www.ted.com/conversations/16894/rupert_sheldrake_s_te...](http://www.ted.com/conversations/16894/rupert_sheldrake_s_tedx_talk.html)

~~~
station909
Thanks for the post! I didn't know such conversation existed. Diving into it
to learn some more stuff.

This post is relevant because Sheldrake's talk on Ted was banned from Ted. You
can still find it on Youtube though. Many people find it absurd, as do I.

------
station909
I also found this interesting:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mR1SLQwHDog&feature=youtube_...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mR1SLQwHDog&feature=youtube_gdata)
He tells in words what I have felt for a long time already.

~~~
FallFastForFun
Its interesting but I just don't find it satisfying. At an emotional level,
science doesn't satisfy me when it comes to questions of existence. And I feel
tempted to run towards a theory such as the ones Sheldrake puts forwards but I
don't find it very satisfying either.

~~~
station909
Maybe it's because as Sheldrake says, you can't prove or disproof those
dogmas. Anyway, I hope that one day scientists will learn to question
everything. Even the very foundation of science. Otherwise our life is
meaningless and that's a shame to think so.

------
dueprocess
There's something to this argument, and I'm sympathetic towards it. I just
wish Rupert had said it better.

Science is cruel and rife with incompetence and fraudulence, but the issue
needs to be attacked with hard facts.

